# Dewalt DW618 bit the dust. Replace with Makita or Porter Cable?



## downrightcreative

I have a home made CNC that I use to create kids growth charts out of pine lumber. Every once in a while, I do something different with it, most recently I tried carving plywood (And that didn't go too well). After about 18 months of use on my CNC (And about 2 years very light use before that), my DW618 bit the dust. Sad to say an old Craftsman router lasted longer, so even though I've been a huge dewalt fan, I won't be replacing with the same.
So- should I choose a Porter Cable 890 or Makita RF1101?

Porter Cable- 2.25 hp, 12 amp motor, 23000 RPM.
Makita- 2.25 hp, 11 amp motor, 24000 RPM.

I know porter cable is probably the more popular option, but have heard that Makita is very well built as well. We run the CNC probably 3 hours at a time, 2x a week. I don't consider that heavy use, but maybe I'm wrong.

Your expertise and reasons are greatly appreciated!


----------



## therealSteveN

Since B$D blasted the old lines of DeWalt, and Porter Cable, they are NOT the tools we used to use, none of them are actually, but B$D has done the most damage in search of a "everyday Joe" line of tools X 2 lines, Like B$D, and Skill weren't already there???? Anyhow their abdication opened the lanes for Bosch, Milwaukee, and coming along Triton. So back to your question, I would place all three of the lines listed above Makita as well, but certainly over PC.

Sounds like mostly CNC, but hand held rather than a router table? All of those I listed have routers in your Hp range, and all of them can be capable for handheld. Not sure if the triton would work with the CNC, but the Milwaukee, and Bosch have applications for solid base, plunge base, or spin just the motor out of the base altogether.

Bosch is 2.25 Hp model 1617EVS

Milwaukee Milwaukee is also 2.25 Hp model 5616-24

The Bosch is 3 1/2" diameter, and the Milwaukee is 3 5/16. Be aware that the height adjusting screw is attached to the router motor on the Milwaukee. I don't know anyone with a lift where that has been an issue, but it's not written on the box, so just telling. Both have a 1/4" and 1/2" collet. Off sizes would likely go to Bosch. I'm certain they have a 1/4", 3/8", 5MM, and 1/2" Not sure about that with the Milwaukee, but 1/4" and 1/2" are industry standards.


----------



## downrightcreative

Thanks so much therealSteveN.

I'm glad to know I'm not imagining things regarding Dewalt quality. That's super sad.

This new router will be CNC only. Before I got the CNC, I routed them by hand with a template I made. Never going back to that! lol. A friend of a friend was selling his homemade CNC, and I jumped at the chance. It came with the older Craftsman that surprisingly lasted through a lot of use.

Interesting info on the Bosch. I honestly never thought of them as a 'premium' brand, so I wasn't considering them. I do love their RAS though!

I'm not opposed to getting a spindle instead of a router either, but that's WAY over my head and I only have about 1 week to get back up and running so i can get orders out. LOL.

Thank you so much for all the info to think about!


----------

